# Can't stop me!



## tortadise (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm a little crazy at times. I get ideas in my head when stuck in traffic about new buildings or expanding the enclosure sections. So swung by Home Depot rented and auger and got some fence posts and concrete. Constant expansion. I decided this area 48x36 will be the permanent enclosure area for the Manouria emys emys. I'm not satisfied with there current outdoor area. I think it gets too much sun. Also this will have an 8x20 greenhouse completely dedicated to them for winter retreat. So few hours of work after getting back from Home Depot and getting started. Of course little b the dog guardian got me sidetracked having to relocate a pretty awesome looking rat snake.

So this is the beginning photos of a new expansion this spring. Of course I will update when possible.


Before. 



Posts being set. Had the back posts to still concrete in this pic. Got dark by the time I finished messing with the rat snake.



And of course the rat snake that delayed progress for 30 minutes. Took him up the road and released him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2014)

You have a utility pole right in the middle of your property?????

Some of my best times were when I was pen building. That's my very favorite passtime.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> You have a utility pole right in the middle of your property?????
> 
> Some of my best times were when I was pen building. That's my very favorite passtime.


Yeah I love getting those ideas and putting into a reality. At that part of the property unfortunately their is a power pole that feeds the other 3 tortoise buildings. However I'm going to make that kinda a planted bed and disguise with elephant ears and bamboo so it will go away when looking at the pen.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow looks awesome!! I love setting up enclosures.. Its my favorite. I could but mini terrariums and just set them up for fun!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 28, 2014)

Love your threads about creating new enclosures! Definitely watching this.
The Manouria won't care about the pole.


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 5, 2014)

Alrighty. Had a change of plan. I decided to remove a few posts and will be building a small greenhouse in the corner. But fences are done.
But here it is so far.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow! You mean business! Looking forward to your progress


----------



## tortadise (Jul 5, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Wow! You mean business! Looking forward to your progress


Oh yeah I do. I'm a bit crazy when I comes to tortoises and anything to better their environment I keep them in.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 6, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Oh yeah I do. I'm a bit crazy when I comes to tortoises and anything to better their environment I keep them in.


I love it! I have no problem spoiling my little Steve!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking good! I see your putting things on the fence, too. So many folks forget about how much you can add to an enclosure by using everything (like the fencing and even that pole).


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2014)

It is so fun to redo, add on and build tort yards. I hate when I'm done and can't do more. Looks great Kelly.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2014)

wellington said:


> It is so fun to redo, add on and build tort yards. I hate when I'm done and can't do more. Looks great Kelly.



I thought that was the reason for the new house?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I'm a little crazy at times. I get ideas in my head...



No Kelly, crazy is me with my theme for one of my enclosures of "Pretty in Pink tortoise bathroom enclosure" complete with a shower/bathtub and a toilet.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> No Kelly, crazy is me with my theme for one of my enclosures of "Pretty in Pink tortoise bathroom enclosure" complete with a shower/bathtub and a toilet.


Hahaha.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Very Nice .....Mr. Kelly ......looks as you have been a busy beaver too! I myself have been doing a little remodeling.....
Keep up the nice work ....and more pics as it progresses. Thanks for sharing the new "digs" ......

JD~


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Very Nice .....Mr. Kelly ......looks as you have been a busy beaver too! I myself have been doing a little remodeling.....
> Keep up the nice work ....and more pics as it progresses. Thanks for sharing the new "digs" ......
> 
> JD~


Always a busy beaver I am. I just talked with my concrete guy. Hopefully this weekend we will get the slab poured for it, so I can frame the structure. I would do the concrete myself. But after my mom and I only doing the huge greenhouse I think it's time to pay someone else to do it this time. Ha. Summer and concrete trucks just don't jive with me much.


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I thought that was the reason for the new house?



Oh ya, lots to do here still. The other place was done, with no room to grow. Now I have lots of room to grow and plant and change and, and, and, so much I can do


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2014)

Well haven't done much I. This area pretty much all summer. But this project is now in full force since the "greenhouse" is finished. The "Manouria mansion" arrived today, I met with the builder few weeks ago to give him the door, windows and layout of the building. I strictly just don't have time to construct them myself right now. So this is the second manufactured building and the 5th on the property. Time to get to running wire and trying to close it up for the winter inhabitants. Probably will take 2-3 weeks to finish it all ponds and everything.

I had them add some hatch doors so on good temperature days they can venture outside whenever they liked of course I have to build up a ramp to the doors, and seal off the dead space below the building.
This is a view form inside the pen. There will be a divider wall inside the building and in between the two hatch doors in the enclosure to separate the blacks and brown mountains.



From the outside of the fenced area.



And the inside for now at least. The floor I am going to insulate then plywood over it. The pens will be lined with 80mil geo poly. So in essence the entire inside will be a giant pond liner pen. Then I will add the ponds with drains, and fill it with mulch for them. Should be a pretty easy building this one. Unless I get crazy(which will probably happen) and start adding all sorts of crap.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 20, 2014)

'Twas a nice productive weekend. All the electrical is run and hot. This building is closely tipping our 200 amp main service. I think it's time to upgrade to a larger property. Still need more buildings 

But got the ceiling in, and shelfs installed. All power is operable. Insulation and covering the walls is next. Then I can build the pens, add mulch, install light fixtures and another building done.


----------



## taza (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2014)

Kelly. will you marry me and Bob and let us come to Texas???


----------



## tortadise (Oct 21, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Kelly. will you marry me and Bob and let us come to Texas???


Heheh. Come on down(price is right voice)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Heheh. Come on down(price is right voice)


----------



## tortadise (Oct 24, 2014)

Let there be light


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow. It sure is impressive to see someone give that much thought to a tortoise set-up. It makes my new RF addition look like a pup tent!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

This thread takes my breath away! I love the elaborate enclosures that some forum members are able to construct. Your property is fantastic. I've been to your website. 
Very nice work, Kelly!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 24, 2014)

Really wish I could do amazing work like this! One day!


----------



## bigred (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice, you are always doing big thangs all for a good cause. You are probably like me and dont sleep alot at night


----------



## tortadise (Oct 26, 2014)

bigred said:


> Very nice, you are always doing big thangs all for a good cause. You are probably like me and dont sleep alot at night


Haha pretty much.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 26, 2014)

Insulated all the walls today and started sheathing the inside. Also insulated the floor.


I used 1" thick tongue and groove R5 for the floor then put a layer of the zip system sheathing. It's water resistant and it painted with a vapor barrier chemical on it. So it sheds water, moisture and seals things in better than traditional plywood.




About 4 hours later and all seams are caulked and vapor barrier tape sealed.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 30, 2014)

Well my favorite thing (NOOOOOOOT) is completed. Insulated the ceiling and now continuing to cover the walls. Should hopefully have walls and ceilings covered with siding and paint this weekend.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Oct 30, 2014)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 31, 2014)

This is definitely what I would be doing with my time if I were not working full-time and going to school part-time. Hmm, but maybe when I retire...?  I love it and I can't wait to see more! <3


----------



## Delilah1623 (Oct 31, 2014)

It makes me want to get a tortoise costume and sneak in to live there! Amazing work!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 31, 2014)

It's built better than MY house. Forget about comparing it to my tortoises homes.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 31, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> It makes me want to get a tortoise costume and sneak in to live there! Amazing work!


Lol. Yeah my mom said she's going to hang a hammock in there and live. She said the same thing about the greenhouse.
But when you go in there with temperatures and humidity like this all the time. It's hard to stay in there. Closed chamber on a massive scale. Lol


----------



## Delilah1623 (Oct 31, 2014)

We can get to negative 30 or 40 with the windchill here so I dunno.... If you have a tortoise with long brown hair in the next few months don't be surprised!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 31, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> We can get to negative 30 or 40 with the windchill here so I dunno.... If you have a tortoise with long brown hair in the next few months don't be surprised!


Haha. Well ok every other week is boiled egg day in there


----------



## tortadise (Nov 10, 2014)

Well all the walls are covered in siding and the seams trimmed. Got some paint on clearance (Clarence haha) at Home Depot, started painting. Next weekend should have the ponds put in and add the mulch for the big guys. Have to get the glass ordered for the smaller enclosures that will be on top of the shelf.


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 10, 2014)

I need to find a man like you and marry him! Haha this is the stuff my dreams are made of. It's amazing!! Love seeing the progress!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 10, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> I need to find a man like you and marry him! Haha this is the stuff my dreams are made of. It's amazing!! Love seeing the progress!


Well I hope you find him. But I'm a one of a kind. Haha


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

Well got the countertop and sink in, started working on the shelve pens and the dividers for those. Ponds are in too. It's getting close.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you have lights mounted like that in the Greenhouse? I've always wondered about tortoise lighting in that greenhouse.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have lights mounted like that in the Greenhouse? I've always wondered about tortoise lighting in that greenhouse.


Yep sure do. I just ordered a bunch of the 150 wat CHE to replace the red bulbs. I don't like how they emit light. Going to be a costly test. But hopefully it will work.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have lights mounted like that in the Greenhouse? I've always wondered about tortoise lighting in that greenhouse.



You can see them here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah...gotcha! Looking good. Do you have a name for the other new house? Since it's painted tan-ish, how about the tan house?????


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

And then For UV I have 10 4' double bulb 10.0 T5HO. So 20 of those bad boys beaming over the torts.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Ah...gotcha! Looking good. Do you have a name for the other new house? Since it's painted tan-ish, how about the tan house?????


Well were calling it the mountain mansion. Yeah the tan paint was not a favorite. But can't beat 5 gallons of it for 20 bucks. There will be more torts put inside on the shelves. Some very very special ones that are do to come in a month or so. I figure maybe some plants to be painted or something on the walls. The terra cotta walls are pretty bland.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok, I can see the lighting in the greenhouse now. You probably just had it turned off for the pictures in the other thread.

Your Mountain Mansion is a great tort house. Something we can all wish we had. And the terra cotta walls really aren't bad. Once you get it all set up and populated it will be very pretty.


----------



## ub3rsh00 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow lokks incredible!


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 16, 2014)

Aaaaa-maaaa-zzzzingggg!!! Love the progress! Can not wait to see the inhabitants! Loving the name "mountain mansion" too!!! 
This is the stuff my dreams are made of!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 16, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> Aaaaa-maaaa-zzzzingggg!!! Love the progress! Can not wait to see the inhabitants! Loving the name "mountain mansion" too!!!
> This is the stuff my dreams are made of!


It's getting closer. I put some gates in the diver walls so it was easier to get to the shelf pens. That and the mountains are very good at climbing so the walls are over 2' tall and require a hop. Ha


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!!! You are very talented! It's nicer than my house! I wouldn't mind sleeping there! I'm so impressed!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 19, 2014)

Well a little more work done. Put the glass in for the soil layer of the smaller pens. Then started doing prototype doors. These enclosures will be completely sealed and temperature controlled within the enclosure for some special arrivals.

Put the glass in first. It's 13" tall so should be able to handle a good 10" of soil for these enclosures.



Then I liquid nailed some double wall poly sheeting for the bottom. 80 year Urethane(super caulking) caulked the corners for a good soil and liquid retaining purposes.





And now the door for the enclosures. This is just the frame. I don't like it to be honest it's too bulky to me. I may just custom fab something out of smaller thinner wood. Plexi glass will be placed in the inside after the door is painted as well. (It's just a prototype so don't worry about the length, I'm aware it's longer than enclosure  )



I put the door on a piano hinge for easy open/close and longer life.



That's it for now folks. Until tonight. Muahaha


----------



## Elohi (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude. This is amazing. ALL OF IT. nice work!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 19, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! You are very talented! It's nicer than my house! I wouldn't mind sleeping there! I'm so impressed!


It's nice and warm so come snuggle up with the torts. Haha


----------



## tortadise (Nov 19, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Dude. This is amazing. ALL OF IT. nice work!


Why thank you. Every building seems to get better and better. Good thing I keep getting more buildings


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you intentionally teasing us by saying "special arrivals"..... or can we be let in on the secret tort that will live in the tables?


----------



## Elohi (Nov 19, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Are you intentionally teasing us by saying "special arrivals"..... or can we be let in on the secret tort that will live in the tables?


 Yeah Kelly, what's coming?!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 19, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Yeah Kelly, what's coming?!


I will let you know when they arrive. How about that? Teehee


----------



## Elohi (Nov 19, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I will let you know when they arrive. How about that? Teehee


You're killin' me yo'! Hahahaha.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 19, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I will let you know when they arrive. How about that? Teehee


WHEN are they due to arrive? Approximately? Round a bout? A week? A month or so? Tomorrow?!


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 19, 2014)

tortadise said:


> It's nice and warm so come snuggle up with the torts. Haha


So tempting!!!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 19, 2014)

Elohi said:


> WHEN are they due to arrive? Approximately? Round a bout? A week? A month or so? Tomorrow?!


Hopefully in the next month. I don't want to jinx it.  be patient like a tortoise.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 20, 2014)

Finished one enclosure last night. I'll finish the other one tonight maybe. still have to add lights and ceramic socket for a heat bulb.


----------



## taza (Nov 20, 2014)

Did you use GFI plugs inside enclosure, cool idea having them inside.


----------



## crissyshine (Nov 21, 2014)

tortadise said:


> It's getting closer. I put some gates in the diver walls so it was easier to get to the shelf pens. That and the mountains are very good at climbing so the walls are over 2' tall and require a hop. Ha
> View attachment 105124


What are you using as a liner? I'm a novice at building enclosures but I have one in the works right now and in search of good enclosure liners at wont deteriorate under the substrate.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 21, 2014)

taza said:


> Did you use GFI plugs inside enclosure, cool idea having them inside.


No but those are on a gfci breaker.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 21, 2014)

crissyshine said:


> What are you using as a liner? I'm a novice at building enclosures but I have one in the works right now and in search of good enclosure liners at wont deteriorate under the substrate.


It's poly plastic we use in construction to cap the top 12" of soil for concrete slabs. It's 10 mil thick but I layered it 4 times. You can get it from Home Depot.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 21, 2014)

tortadise said:


> It's poly plastic we use in construction to cap the top 12" of soil for concrete slabs. It's 10 mil thick but I layered it 4 times. You can get it from Home Depot.


Wow! WOW! WOW!

I want one just like yours......

Can I share those photos to my Chinese torts friend in one of the Chinese Tortoise and Turtles forum? May I have your permission Kelly?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 21, 2014)

And I will mention this is from tortadise.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 21, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Wow! WOW! WOW!
> 
> I want one just like yours......
> 
> Can I share those photos to my Chinese torts friend in one of the Chinese Tortoise and Turtles forum? May I have your permission Kelly?


Sure can


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 21, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Sure can


Thank you! ! ! !!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 21, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Thank you! ! ! !!


Your welcome. Your welcome to any photo of mine on here


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 21, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Your welcome. Your welcome to any photo of mine on here


Thank you very much! ! !


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking AMAZING so far...!!!!


----------



## tortadise (Dec 1, 2014)

And there in. They like it so far.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2014)

I think you'll be sorry you haven't protected that black plastic. They'll have that ripped to shreds in no time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 1, 2014)

Manoria?


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 1, 2014)

Fantastic construction, Kelly. Very impressed. I'm incredibly curious what these new species your expecting are. They would have to be a high humidity/warm climate species?….Very curious indeed .


----------



## Berkeley (Dec 1, 2014)

Dang Kelly- those guys look great in there! You've given me some great inspiration for the inside of my barn! I need to waterproof/plastic the inside of mine, but most likely I will just wait until we move and do it all to my specifications in a new place.

Man, that looks awesome. Great job!
--Berkeley


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 1, 2014)

Are plants the next step?? It's a green house so I'm assuming it wouldn't stay bare, right?


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 1, 2014)

My guess is no bother for plants in the Manouria pen . They'll all be gone anyways, haha.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 1, 2014)

But plants make 


Turtlepete said:


> My guess is no bother for plants in the Manouria pen . They'll all be gone anyways, haha.


But plants make things sooo pretty


----------



## tortadise (Dec 1, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Are plants the next step?? It's a green house so I'm assuming it wouldn't stay bare, right?


Well it is kinda bare in there. Manouria eat everything. Am not kidding toxic or not they will eat it. So I was toying with the idea of making a planter in the middle of the pens and putting some plants they can't get to. Still have some minor touches on the building to do. Like ledges for potted plants and stuff like that. So plants for sure will be integrated in somewhere in there.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Dec 1, 2014)

Great enclosure! I'm a little bit jealous... 
Maybe you can put some hanging pots (not sure if that's the proper english word?) on the walls of the house to put plants in they can't reach?


----------



## juli11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes manouria. Cool very very cool. And they directly breed


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome tortoise castle!! Have they enjoyed exploring?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Fantastic construction, Kelly. Very impressed. I'm incredibly curious what these new species your expecting are. They would have to be a high humidity/warm climate species?….Very curious indeed .


Thanks. The mystery torts are actually not high humidity at all. The quandary continues. Muahaha


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Oxalis said:


> Awesome tortoise castle!! Have they enjoyed exploring?


Very much so. Dearth the phayrei, is a turd butt sand which. He likes to scrap the leaves and mulch into the pond. And those ponds are 4' by almost 5' 5-6" deep. So it's a lot of work when he does that. He does it in any enclosure he's in. Quite a character he is.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 2, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Thanks. The mystery torts are actually not high humidity at all. The quandary continues. Muahaha



Wow, okay. That opens up a lot of guesses…..My only two guesses were either the one Intotestudo you don't have (or do you?), and then impressa….But that just totally threw those ideas out the window. I assumed they would be high humidity, being in the Manouria room….Hmmm…

And from there I'd guess something crazy like Psammobates or Homopus that nobody in the US has, but Im pretty sure being in the Manouria room would nearly kill those guys….

The quandary does indeed continue. Haha.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Well the enclosure the special guys will be in sealed off. But humidity is of no concern really. That building stays around 60% right now but has moist substrate. Impressa are currently with a friend up north. Hoping to get eggs in a few years from them actually. Travancorica actually are a dry species of indotestudo. They are found in a very weird rocky dry substrate area, but ambient hi humidity. Your guesses are quite good though.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 2, 2014)

Ohhh, I see. You posted a picture of the thermometer with a hygrometer, and it read 90s and 100% humidity, I now realize that was your greenhouse and not the Manouria Mansion. I was thinking, no way, 100% humidity would probably kill those other guys….
Now I am really, really curious….. Wish you the best of luck!

Do you work with Travencoria, or know anyone that does? Elongata are common enough, and forstenii rare but still possible to acquire, yet I have only seen one captive Travencore on this forum, the guy from ATC, Mr. Hermes I believe? Shame they aren't more common. I've heard they were imported along with elongata and forstenii in mass numbers yet nobody could tell the difference.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Ohhh, I see. You posted a picture of the thermometer with a hygrometer, and it read 90s and 100% humidity, I now realize that was your greenhouse and not the Manouria Mansion. I was thinking, no way, 100% humidity would probably kill those other guys….
> Now I am really, really curious….. Wish you the best of luck!
> 
> Do you work with Travencoria, or know anyone that does? Elongata are common enough, and forstenii rare but still possible to acquire, yet I have only seen one captive Travencore on this forum, the guy from ATC, Mr. Hermes I believe? Shame they aren't more common. I've heard they were imported along with elongata and forstenii in mass numbers yet nobody could tell the difference.


I had some offspring back in the day from zovikian but lost them to a long long story of a bad decision with a "friend". The pure travancore are very very rare here. Even in Europe they're very rare but more common there here, I know of 3 legal shipments from 1960-1980s from India of those guys. I speak with the curator here and there over I. India that works with them I. There natural range. They only have 8 total specimens in there care for captive reproduction. They are a very very endangered numbered animal. Somewhere less than yniphora wild numbers are close to travancore total numbers in the world. A very forgotten and little talked about species for sure.

But yes the "greenhouse" is ridiculous. When wearing glasses it's very difficult to keep them uncovered from the hot extreme humid environment in there. When acquired I will let everyone one what the "special" species are. For sure extremely rare in the United States and Europe in collections.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 2, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I had some offspring back in the day from zovikian but lost them to a long long story of a bad decision with a "friend". The pure travancore are very very rare here. Even in Europe they're very rare but more common there here, I know of 3 legal shipments from 1960-1980s from India of those guys. I speak with the curator here and there over I. India that works with them I. There natural range. They only have 8 total specimens in there care for captive reproduction. They are a very very endangered numbered animal. Somewhere less than yniphora wild numbers are close to travancore total numbers in the world. A very forgotten and little talked about species for sure.
> 
> But yes the "greenhouse" is ridiculous. When wearing glasses it's very difficult to keep them uncovered from the hot extreme humid environment in there. When acquired I will let everyone one what the "special" species are. For sure extremely rare in the United States and Europe in collections.



Wow. I suspected they were in dire straits, but thats even worse then I imagined. Its so sad to see these species that just sort of get thrown to the wayside, nobody talks about, and nobody puts any conservation effort into. There seem to be very many of those, sadly….Hope there are conservation programs out there somewhere for them. Does zovickian still have his founder animals?

The greenhouse sounds like South FL in the summer after a thunderstorm, haha. So humid you feel almost like you are "drinking" the air . Looking forward to solving this mystery .


----------



## tortadise (Dec 2, 2014)

No mark bells bought them from zovik and rarely ever offers offspring. The thing with that species is they are just like yniphoria and have a very very remote tiny natural range. So even with protected lands it will take 1000s of years for them to sustain a great population. Even without poaching and human involvement they still run the risks I nature. Predation, suitable ecosystem limitations too. Oasis type ecosystems they're found in done grow overnight to allow a range to expand. So really I'd say millions of years instead of thousands to allow adaptation and evolving to either surviving different climates or failing and becoming exctinct. Same goes with the geometric tortoise. There range is so small and diverse from anything. In South Africa they're really a species that will always be so critically fragile even if protected against human presence. Which they are highly guarded more so than any species I'd say actually and still census less than any yniphoria population world wide(wild and captive specimens combined) but they remain stable with extreme conservation.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh I see…..Man, species like that are so interesting to me. Kind of like Coahulian boxies, right? They come only from the Cuatro Cie'negas Basin (no way I spelled that right…) in Coahulia, Mexico. Restricted range, they are completely dependent upon a single type of habitat. Very interesting. It's even more interesting with these species whose survival isn't even threatened by humans, or at least foremost by humans (as I doubt any of the former exist), but rather threatened by nature and the test of time itself. 
So Mark Bells is an individual that worked with them at one time, does he still work with them? Are there any colonies your aware of in the US, or Europe?


----------



## juli11 (Dec 2, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I had some offspring back in the day from zovikian but lost them to a long long story of a bad decision with a "friend". The pure travancore are very very rare here. Even in Europe they're very rare but more common there here, I know of 3 legal shipments from 1960-1980s from India of those guys. I speak with the curator here and there over I. India that works with them I. There natural range. They only have 8 total specimens in there care for captive reproduction. They are a very very endangered numbered animal. Somewhere less than yniphora wild numbers are close to travancore total numbers in the world. A very forgotten and little talked about species for sure.
> 
> But yes the "greenhouse" is ridiculous. When wearing glasses it's very difficult to keep them uncovered from the hot extreme humid environment in there. When acquired I will let everyone one what the "special" species are. For sure extremely rare in the United States and Europe in collections.



Yes I know some keepers of them. My "animal doctor" keeps them and some people from the Netherlands keeps them too. But yes Kelly they are a really rare species in nature and collection. And the people who keeps will never ever sell them I asked :-D


----------



## juli11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Oh I see…..Man, species like that are so interesting to me. Kind of like Coahulian boxies, right? They come only from the Cuatro Cie'negas Basin (no way I spelled that right…) in Coahulia, Mexico. Restricted range, they are completely dependent upon a single type of habitat. Very interesting. It's even more interesting with these species whose survival isn't even threatened by humans, or at least foremost by humans (as I doubt any of the former exist), but rather threatened by nature and the test of time itself.
> So Mark Bells is an individual that worked with them at one time, does he still work with them? Are there any colonies your aware of in the US, or Europe?



There are some species which are endemic in a small habitat. For example the most cuora kinds most C. aurocapitata or G. japonica or H. depressa...


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 3, 2014)

juli11 said:


> There are some species which are endemic in a small habitat. For example the most cuora kinds most C. aurocapitata or G. japonica or H. depressa...



In the list of super-tiny-restricted-range, vulnerable reptiles, I think _Bothrops insularis, _the Golden Lancehead viper would take the cake. Endemic to only a single, 40-something hectare island off the coast of Brazil. Thankfully, nobody lives there, and unlike our shelled buddies they have quite a good defense mechanism against collecting! There is an incredibly "thick" population density though, but sadly this puts them at risk of inbreeding, the effects of which can apparently already be seen in some specimens….
But thats a little off-topic, haha . Makes for some interesting thought though, for sure. I think Pyxis species would be another.


----------



## juli11 (Dec 3, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> In the list of super-tiny-restricted-range, vulnerable reptiles, I think _Bothrops insularis, _the Golden Lancehead viper would take the cake. Endemic to only a single, 40-something hectare island off the coast of Brazil. Thankfully, nobody lives there, and unlike our shelled buddies they have quite a good defense mechanism against collecting! There is an incredibly "thick" population density though, but sadly this puts them at risk of inbreeding, the effects of which can apparently already be seen in some specimens….
> But thats a little off-topic, haha . Makes for some interesting thought though, for sure. I think Pyxis species would be another.



Yes actually you can say that most of the tortoises only have a small range where they live anymore. Maybe without the forest kinixys, carbonaria and denticulata and paradalis...


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 3, 2014)

More pictures please.......Thank you! ! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 3, 2014)

More pictures please.......Thank you! ! ! !!

They all love and in shock of this great big room for tortoise. We all like to see how you use the other space for other torts? 

Thanks.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> More pictures please.......Thank you! ! ! !!
> 
> They all love and in shock of this great big room for tortoise. We all like to see how you use the other space for other torts?
> 
> Thanks.


10-4
Egg day. Mmmmm


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you! ! !! 


tortadise said:


> 10-4
> Egg day. Mmmmm
> View attachment 108113
> 
> View attachment 108117


I will continue to watch this thread for update. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you'll be sorry you haven't protected that black plastic. They'll have that ripped to shreds in no time.


On the walls you mean? It's quite thick. Like very thick plastic. I hope they don't destroy, but I'm certainly not doubting they won't.


----------



## juli11 (Dec 4, 2014)

tortadise said:


> 10-4
> Egg day. Mmmmm
> View attachment 108113
> 
> View attachment 108117



Do you feed them eggs?! Cooked or normal? I tried that too but I thought that eggs wouldn't be good for them..


----------



## tortadise (Dec 5, 2014)

juli11 said:


> Do you feed them eggs?! Cooked or normal? I tried that too but I thought that eggs wouldn't be good for them..


Yep. Boiled. They love them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone mentioned scrambling the eggs a while back, so the next time I was going to feed eggs to my Manouria I scrambled them instead of boiling. The tortoises ate the eggs just fine, but boiling is much easier on the preparer.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Someone mentioned scrambling the eggs a while back, so the next time I was going to feed eggs to my Manouria I scrambled them instead of boiling. The tortoises ate the eggs just fine, but boiling is much easier on the preparer.


If @Cowboy serve his Manouria, That will be scramble eggs..................... with BACON. I know for sure. 

And he will seat in join them too.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 6, 2014)

Big papa having a soak.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 6, 2014)

added to my file for sharing....

Thanks.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 10, 2014)

Scrambled eggs mush mouth.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 10, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Scrambled eggs mush mouth.
> View attachment 109288
> 
> View attachment 109289


Ken took all the Bacon????

Hahahaha......Just love that face.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 24, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> More pictures please.......Thank you! ! ! !!


Here we go. Worked on the ramp for browns enclosure yesterday. They of course had to investigate every material being used. Like little kids.


The frame for the ramp.


A little more reinforcing of the frame and beginning to place the 1x6 sub floor for the rubber mat to go over. This application will allow any water to drain properly if moisture is built up between the rubber mat and subfloor reinforcing.

Then once all the 1x6 subfloor is installed the rubber mat gets put in place and screwed in.

And a little dressing up on the side next. Should be good to go. They're already using it.




And out into the yard is where the ramp leads to. It's bare now. But will get some lovely plants and hides put in soon. Also a good 3-4" of mulch/leaves so big mama(female) can build her nest to lay eggs this summer. Next up is the phayrei pen, pond, and ramp.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm very envious of what you've done.
Beautiful work.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Here we go. Worked on the ramp for browns enclosure yesterday. They of course had to investigate every material being used. Like little kids.
> View attachment 123191
> 
> The frame for the ramp.
> ...



Wow! Wow! Wow! Wow! WOW! ! ! ! ! !

What a paradise! ! ! !

Thank you very very much Kelly for share those update with us.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 24, 2015)

And....Updating my thread in that Chinese thread......

Thanks again.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 24, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> And....Updating my thread in that Chinese thread......
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem. Today is a "work on my house day" tomorrow I will continue on tortoise work. That's if it doesn't rain.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> No problem. Today is a "work on my house day" tomorrow I will continue on tortoise work. That's if it doesn't rain.



Quick question: Are you worry they'll go hide or start digging under the ramp? If they hide under the ramp, you will allow them to stay under the ramp over night without worrying the night visitor? And they will dig to next yard (foundation of the house may not allow them to dig under the house)?


----------



## tortadise (Mar 24, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Quick question: Are you worry they'll go hide or start digging under the ramp? If they hide under the ramp, you will allow them to stay under the ramp over night without worrying the night visitor? And they will dig to next yard (foundation of the house may not allow them to dig under the house)?


That will be closed off. They already hang out under there. Manouria don't dig. Also the skirting is about an inch into the ground. Also will be adding 4-6" of leaves and mulch to the entire enclosure.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> That will be closed off. They already hang out under there. Manouria don't dig. Also the skirting is about an inch into the ground. Also will be adding 4-6" of leaves and mulch to the entire enclosure.


Thank you for your reply. 

Sure is a paradise compare to my yard! !!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 14, 2015)

Muahahaha. Let the spring craziness begin again.
Nothing like a couple hundred timbers. Time to start making more pens.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 14, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Muahahaha. Let the spring craziness begin again.
> Nothing like a couple hundred timbers. Time to start making more pens.
> View attachment 125877


Yes! ! Yes! ! !Yes ! ! ! ! !

Let the spring craziness begin again.! ! ! ! ! ! ! Waiting for your update for the construction of your new pen! ! ! !

WOOHOO ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## juli11 (Apr 14, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Muahahaha. Let the spring craziness begin again.
> Nothing like a couple hundred timbers. Time to start making more pens.
> View attachment 125877



So you gonna build another house?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 14, 2015)

juli11 said:


> So you gonna build another house?


Well of course. But these bad boys are for the outside pens first. The other house will probably occur In a few months.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 14, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Muahahaha. Let the spring craziness begin again.
> Nothing like a couple hundred timbers. Time to start making more pens.
> View attachment 125877



Jealous over here Have fun and keep us updated!!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 14, 2015)

You sure topped this one: 
http://www.tortaddiction.blogspot.com/2015/03/outdoor-tortoise-enclosure-version-20.html


----------



## tortadise (Apr 16, 2015)

Ah yes. The black mountain perimeter wall must go in now. Hoping I get to do the pond this weekend. Been super busy remodeling my own house.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 16, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Ah yes. The black mountain perimeter wall must go in now. Hoping I get to do the pond this weekend. Been super busy remodeling my own house.
> View attachment 126079
> 
> View attachment 126080
> ...


 This going to be bigger then my house, plus the yard! ! ! !

They even will get a pool.....I'm so envy! ! !


----------



## tortadise (Apr 16, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This going to be bigger then my house, plus the yard! ! ! !
> 
> They even will get a pool.....I'm so envy! ! !


Lol. Wish that stupid guide wire for the electric pole wasn't there. But should be awesome when done indeed.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh man, I just keep getting more and more envious! XD I love the wood you chose for the walls -- pine? I should be adding "chicken wire" walls and a roof to my outdoor tortoise enclosure around a wooden posts base. Hopefully that will keep out hawks and won't restrict the height growth of any shrubs I add. Of course, mine is only 98 square feet for one Russian, so you win!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 16, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Oh man, I just keep getting more and more envious! XD I love the wood you chose for the walls -- pine? I should be adding "chicken wire" walls and a roof to my outdoor tortoise enclosure around a wooden posts base. Hopefully that will keep out hawks and won't restrict the height growth of any shrubs I add. Of course, mine is only 98 square feet for one Russian, so you win!


Hehe. Yes that is pine, pressure treated 5/4 (1 1/4") thick deck planks. It's more expensive than traditional 1x6 pressuretreated because A. It's thicker, and B. It's routed on the sides. For reason of walking on a deck. Comes out to around 6 bucks for an 8' board. But being Texas the 1x6 or any 1x board will wrap bad even screwed in numerous support locations.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 16, 2015)

tortadise said:


> But being Texas the 1x6 or any 1x board will wrap bad even screwed in numerous support locations.


 Did you mean "warp"? I worry about that too. Is there any fear that chemicals from the treated lumber can seep into the soil though?


----------



## tortadise (May 4, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Did you mean "warp"? I worry about that too. Is there any fear that chemicals from the treated lumber can seep into the soil though?


Ah yes I meant warp. Autocorrect strikes again. No not really on the leeching. Never had any issues. But usually when this wood is used we layer the soil with quite a bit of mulch and new substrates. But now days the chemicals used on pressure treated is a lot safer than many years ago.


----------



## tortadise (May 4, 2015)

Out for the morning rounds.


----------



## mike taylor (May 4, 2015)

Looks awesome Kelly !


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2015)

Adorable!!!  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bouaboua (May 4, 2015)

Sure is nice ! ! ! ! ! ! Nice indeed! ! ! !


----------



## argus333 (May 5, 2015)

ya this is great! fantastic work!!!!


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

I am in Beaumont - a few hours away from you. I don't suppose you want to build one for just ONE Sulcata, eh? 

Just think. Pizza and beer. Pizza and beer. Pizza and beer... "FREE." 

Serious tho - love it. Love the ideas I get from it as well!


----------

